# Shun Hana



## bonestter (May 9, 2016)

What do you think?

I think a bit gimmicky, but at least no thick cladding. Wonder what it would cut like? Profile looks Ok to me

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/shun/...um=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=


----------



## Kingkor (May 9, 2016)

Looks to me like a super over priced version of there dual core, which is a nice line if you can find them discounted. But totally not worth the price tag.


----------



## bonestter (May 9, 2016)

OMG! Only just seen the price


----------



## gic (May 9, 2016)

Price is beyond insane, what are they thinking?


----------



## Kingkor (May 9, 2016)

Theyre kind of retarded, the price is for the high end market and sadly except for there F&F there knives arent of the level that suites that pricetag....


----------



## fujiyama (May 9, 2016)

My eyes..


----------



## Boynutman (May 9, 2016)

To me it looks like a cross breed of a shampoo bottle and a manga comic.
Shame, still like my 8 inch classic for its finish and comfort (and for luring me down the rabbit hole). Much classier looking than this.


----------



## daveb (May 9, 2016)

The Shun that's worth 600 bucks (to me) has not even been thought of. But they'll sell a few to their target market.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 9, 2016)

Is this a joke, seriously I can't tell lol. Knowing Shun it probaby isn't.

You could buy a Takamura Hana 210mm wa-Gyuto (http://www.mtckitchen.com/p-690-takamura-gyuto-knife-hana-damascus-hsps-210mm.aspx) with $240 left over. Get a saya, better steel, better knife...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 9, 2016)

I would be embarrassed to own that. 



tjangula said:


> You could buy a Takamura Hana 210mm wa-Gyuto (http://www.mtckitchen.com/p-690-takamura-gyuto-knife-hana-damascus-hsps-210mm.aspx) with $240 left over. Get a saya, better steel, better knife...



Looks 100x better, too.


----------



## bkultra (May 9, 2016)

If only I didn't spend my knife allowance on a new Kato Kikuryu. :justkidding:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 9, 2016)

bkultra said:


> If only I didn't spend my knife allowance on a new Kato Kikuryu. :justkidding:



Ya what a bad idea ;-)


----------



## x737 (May 9, 2016)

daveb said:


> The Shun that's worth 600 bucks (to me) has not even been thought of. But they'll sell a few to their target market.



They had a nice product placement move with Jeffery Deaver (hope he charged them a lot). It was via his book that I first heard of Japanese Knives, he put an incredibly artistic description of the knife the villain used as a tool of trade. I then started looking up and found the rabbit hole. 

And yes, they will find their target audience.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 9, 2016)

$600 8" vg10 knife with faux damascus and a vacuum attachment for a handle good god


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 9, 2016)

chiffonodd said:


> $600 8" vg10 knife with faux damascus and a vacuum attachment for a handle good god



Nope, not "faux" damascus. It's coreless damascus (real damascus) of VG10 and VG2, just like the dual core blade that was passed around a while ago. 

Yes, it is overpriced for what it is.


----------



## strumke (May 9, 2016)

Do they employ actual craftsmen to create this? Per the description: "Handcrafted in Japan"

Any chance that they actually use one of the skilled artisans we all love to make these?


----------



## Godslayer (May 9, 2016)

I actually like the look of the blade. If this was vg-10 and vg-2 with a decent core material I might of looked twice. Again $600 is about double what I'd pay even with a decent core material. If they remake this at $300 and toss in a zdp or as or hap40 or r2 core, I'd think about it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 9, 2016)

I think it's worth about 1/4 - 1/3 of what they sell it for. Maybe ZDP or something better could earn a higher price.


----------



## wrobelan (May 9, 2016)

I think a wa handle and a $300 price tag would make this knife very much worth a try.


----------



## bonestter (May 10, 2016)

Well, when I first saw it, I found the knife to be 'interesting' having what I thought to be the closest production true core Damascus blade construction, and a departure from the usual san-mai plastic feeling Damascus Shun's

The profile looked decent too. Not sure about the handle, or the price, which I hadn't even looked at


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 10, 2016)

That's what I love about Shun's Bling Bling Bling Ring Ring Ring $$$:spin chair:


----------



## AllanP (May 10, 2016)

What did yall peeps actually thought of the 2 core steel, does it actually make a different function wise?

anyway what's with the weird coils on the handle, looks bit out of place


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 10, 2016)

AllanP said:


> What did yall peeps actually thought of the 2 core steel, does it actually make a different function wise?



No, not really.

There have been discussions on the possibility of micro-serrations due to different wear rates, but you'd need to be cutting VERY abrasive things for this to actually be a factor.


----------



## gic (May 10, 2016)

I did a passaround on the dual core kirutske and it really was a very nice knife, a bit too short for my day to day use but it also cost me a bit more than $200 with some bargain hunting:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/archive/index.php/t-21696.html


----------



## DanHumphrey (May 10, 2016)

gic said:


> Price is beyond insane, what are they thinking?



They looked at Monster Cables and thought "yeah, that looks legit".


----------



## DanHumphrey (May 10, 2016)

strumke said:


> Do they employ actual craftsmen to create this? Per the description: "Handcrafted in Japan"
> 
> Any chance that they actually use one of the skilled artisans we all love to make these?



It's probably not "one of the skilled artisans we all love". There's probably a manual step or two in the attachment of the handle.


----------



## brainsausage (May 11, 2016)

That's not a bad price for a Bladerunner set prop.


----------



## skewed (May 11, 2016)

EGADS!


----------



## Matus (May 11, 2016)

VG10, pakka wood and mass production for $600. Yeah, I get two :rolleyes2: The blade profile does look interesting though.


----------



## chefsdreams (Jan 19, 2017)

if this is $600 what will they charge for their hikari, which got kitchen knife of the year award for blade? :fanning:


----------



## KeithA (Jan 19, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> They looked at Monster Cables and thought "yeah, that looks legit".



Yep, the marketing machine crushes reality. I once was a moderator on an audio forum. You'd be shocked as to how many believe, if they have Bose or something, they've achieved the pinnacle of what can be achieved in the world of audio. As far as Monster, I would ask them to google the company's history of litigation, then refer them to a company like Blue Jeans to compare quality to price. 

These companies sell a lot of product and I think the same will hold with the new Shun as well as the hikari. People will believe they got the best.


----------



## tienowen (Jan 20, 2017)

Forget Shun for the price could buy something else. I would love to get one of those Masamoto but I don't use Gyuto a lot then Yanagi or Slicer. Rare ZDP steel from those knife!


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 20, 2017)

The perfect polish damascus on some shuns and miyabi's sure has the wow looks. I wouldn't mind using a knife looking like that. My main objection is that it really discourages thinning or even blending a new edge for fear of ruining the looks. And that then makes it a wall piece rather then a tool. Can't help staring at them everytime i see them in a shop though.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 20, 2017)

I've been saying that for years. 





KeithA said:


> Yep, the marketing machine crushes reality. You'd be shocked as to how many Americans believe, if they have Bose or something, they've achieved the pinnacle of what can be achieved in the world of audio.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jan 20, 2017)

tienowen said:


> Forget Shun for the price could buy something else. I would love to get one of those Masamoto but I don't use Gyuto a lot then Yanagi or Slicer. Rare ZDP steel from those knife!



Where did you find them!?
For sure they are Sukenari made


----------



## Nemo (Jan 20, 2017)

What makes you say that SS3?


----------



## tienowen (Jan 20, 2017)

I not sure who make those knife, but they on sale at Korin around Christmas time, the price so expensive 1200 and 1400 for 210mm and 240mm knives.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 20, 2017)

Nemo said:


> What makes you say that SS3?



Masamoto (Sohonten) is a brand.

Definitely the same blade as the Sukenari ZDP. Yoshihiro also offer these.


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> The perfect polish damascus on some shuns and miyabi's sure has the wow looks. I wouldn't mind using a knife looking like that. My main objection is that it really discourages thinning or even blending a new edge for fear of ruining the looks. And that then makes it a wall piece rather then a tool. Can't help staring at them everytime i see them in a shop though.



Nothing in the world is quite as dull as a dull Shun. Well, maybe Al Gore.:cool2:

Now, I have Bose 901 speakers (old), the mini link bluetooth thingy, a Wave clock radio, and a sound system in my truck. Consumer Reports says it's the best......


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 22, 2017)

600 dollars for an 8 inch shun, what are they smoking?


----------



## jc57 (Jan 22, 2017)

And yet, they sell.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 22, 2017)

jc57 said:


> And yet, they sell.



dont they know theyre getting robbed blind?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 22, 2017)

No they don't.

It's excellent markting, which is the art of making you think you want something (that you don't really want) or making you think you need something (that you don't really need).


----------



## daveb (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes. They are getting exactly what they want. A knife to show off to the neighbors, the kids, themselves. The best knives ever.

No doubt in my mind that back at Shun HQ the marketing dept is on the top floor, design works for marketing and engineering is a cube farm in the basement.


----------



## Chef_ (Jan 22, 2017)

probably cuts as well as all shuns cut... like a rusty spoon.


----------

